# Lufenuron against intestinal Candida?



## Ferdi56 (May 22, 2009)

I think I have intestinal Candida and that this is causing my IBS.Now I came accross this "Candida cure":Lufenuron CandidaIt seems interesting but I am hesitant to use a veterinary drug, even though it's OTC and all.Are there any people here knowledgeable about this substance and what do they think?Could it be a real candida treatment?


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Candida is difficult to treat usually a prescription med called caneston is used locally and antifungal orally. No herbals or OTS such as you mention have been proven to work. It does not lead to other diseases but partners need to be treated as it passes from one to another so you get re infected.


----------



## rhonalomey (Aug 15, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to add it definitely does not cause IBS


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I was trying to find information about lefenuron after someone recommended it to me.

This is all I could find:

http://www.drmyhill.co.uk/wiki/Lufenuron_-_a_potentially_useful_treatment_to_treat_candida


----------

